# Günstige Kleidung jetzt Penny/Aldi/Kik/Tschibo...



## HarzerRoller (3. März 2006)

Also hab mal etwas geforscht im Moment gibt es in verschiedenen Läden (im Internet geforscht) günstige Bikebekleidung und Zubehör:

Kik 
http://www.kik-textilien.com/neu_index.php?sub=5&kik=1&nr=1&land=D&seite=5

Tschibo http://www.tchibo.de/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/eCS/Store/de/-/EUR/TdTchBrowseCatalog-Start?CategoryName=phase_1&Entry=gewinnpopup

Ab Montag bei Penny
http://www.penny.de/01angebote/angebote_detail.aspx?id=10945&mid=01&sid=0103&wd=mo

Ab 08.03.06 bei Aldi Nord Fahrradzubehör
http://www.aldi-essen.de/

und gard bei Corso-gibts leider nicht überall Goslar/Hildesheim/Hamburg/Berlin
http://www.corso.de/index.php?id=136


----------



## Riddick (4. März 2006)

Bei Plus gibt's momentan Buffs für 3,99 .

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (4. März 2006)

na, was mich mal interessieren würde...weshalb testen diese ganzen 'renomierten' bike-zeitschriften immer fein die ganzen bike-zubehörteileteile, als auch bekleidungsteile von diversen 'teuren' marken, aber die tchibo und aldi sachen bleiben meist außen vor, wobei die den teuren in der regel in nix nachstehen. gut, sehen zwar nicht so cool aus..aber hey,... ich will mountainbiken und nicht modeln fahren! wahrscheinlich streichen die ne ganze menge an kohle ein von den großen firmen, wodurch die klamotten (u.a.) letztendlich für den endverbraucher auch nicht günstiger werden.
grüße, markus


----------



## uphillking (4. März 2006)

Ich finde Aldi,Tchibo&Co-Bikebekleidung taugt nix !!!

Für den Freizeitradler der 1 mal pro woche a bisserl fährt Ok, aber für ambitionierte Biker mit mehreren Tausend Km im Jahr absolut untauglich.

Habe schon das ein oder andere gekauft und kurz danach den Kauf schon wieder bereut. Hosen, Trikots etc.
Billiges Material, extrem schlechte Passform, leiert aus, läuft ein ...etc.

Zu Adidas, Pearl Izumi &Co. ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied !

Eben genau der, der sich im Preis ausdrückt !!!


----------



## Eisenkuchen (4. März 2006)

ich bin der meinung das kann man nicht alles über ein kamm scheren!!
es gibt durchaus klamotten oder zubehör,der oben genannten anbieter die tauglich sind.... und wiederum teile die in die tonne gehören.

beispiel:
bikejacke von pearl izumi (or.preis 129) weltspitze
bikejacke von aldi (ca.20) nicht annährend so gut
aldi erfüllt sein *guten *zweck zur arbeit u.zurück!
p.i. begleitet mich auf stundenlangen touren!

die wahrscheinlichkeit eines fehlkauf (aldi u. co) sind schon größer als bei den marken,
ist zumindest meine erfahrung!


----------



## Xevu (4. März 2006)

Ich kann mich da Eisenkuchens meinung anschließen. Habe selbst ein paar sogenannte Noname-Sachen, einige davon erfüllen ihre Funktion problrmlos, andere widerum nicht. So habe ich den Kauf einer Aldi-Bikejacke(ca 20 ) bereut, da ich da im Grunde ne mobile Sauna habe, da sie keinerlei Körperwärme ableitet. 
Dann habe ich Tchibo-Radunterhemden,die ich nicht mehr missen möchte. Die sind leicht, leiten feuchtigkeit nach aussen, sind noch einigermaßen winddicht an der Front. 
Daher kommt es meiner Meinung darauf an, was man kauft und wofür man es benötigt. In den teuten Marken steckt jedoch eine Menge Forschung und Technologie, die bezahlt werden muss, und deren Funktionskleidung sehr gute Qualität besitzt.(Gore,..). Diese Qualität ist nicht zum Discounter-Preis zu haben.


----------



## Hannes1983 (4. März 2006)

Ich habe mir auch letztes Jahr im Herbst eine Aldi-Radjacke gekauft. Leider ist sie vor etwa einem Monat total kaputt gegangen: Der Reißverschluss leierte dermaßen aus, dass man die Jacke weder auf noch zu machen konnte! Ich hab mir dann lieber eine Löffler Colibri gekauft. Die kostet zwar irre viel mehr, jedoch zusammen mit einer guten Regenhose von Jeantex habe ich sogar eine satte Preisreduzierung sowie richtig funktionelle Kleidung gekommen. Die Löffler ist einfach um Welten besser! Allerdings habe ich auch Tchibo Thermounterwäsche, für 17 Euro Hose und Oberteil, und bin durchweg zufrieden damit. Habe mir diese Saison die Thermoklamotten wieder gekauft, denn die sind absolut top! Auch die Tchibo Handschuhe sind prima zum Radeln. Ich bin normalerweise eh kein so verfrorener Typ, deswegen kann ich auch noch bei -10° C problemlos damit in die Arbeit fahren!
Also es lohnt sich teilweise schon, diese "Billigprodukte" zu kaufen!


----------



## dueckr (4. März 2006)

Ahrtal-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> na, was mich mal interessieren würde...weshalb testen diese ganzen 'renomierten' bike-zeitschriften immer fein die ganzen bike-zubehörteileteile, als auch bekleidungsteile von diversen 'teuren' marken, aber die tchibo und aldi sachen bleiben meist außen vor, wobei die den teuren in der regel in nix nachstehen. gut, sehen zwar nicht so cool aus..aber hey,... ich will mountainbiken und nicht modeln fahren! wahrscheinlich streichen die ne ganze menge an kohle ein von den großen firmen, wodurch die klamotten (u.a.) letztendlich für den endverbraucher auch nicht günstiger werden.
> grüße, markus



Weil die nicht permanent in den Regalen stehen.


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (5. März 2006)

Moin, weiß jemand ob es die Tschibo Klamotten nur im Internet Shop gibt oder auch in den Tschibo Filialen ??

Die Laufsachen sehen ja ganz ansehnlich aus. Da ich selten laufe werde ich es evtl. mal mit den Klamotten probieren.

Kurze Info wäre nett.

Gruß Frank


----------



## RyoBerlin (5. März 2006)

Normalerweise gibt es das was auf den webseiten ist auch in den SHops.. jedenfalls solange nicht "Nur online verfügbar" da steht 

Haben die Filialen das teil nicht kannste es meist nachbestellen lassen (da spart man die versandkosten gegenüber wenn man es zu sich selber liefern lässt).

Ich hab
Radunterhemd Tchibo kurz,
Radunterhemd Tchibo oder Aldi (weis nimma) lang.
Radjacke Aldi (da passt noch viel Bauch raun Lolz)
Radhose Aldi ( past ganz gut, nur die schritthöhe könnte besser sein [beine nich kurz genug])
Athmugnsaktive Winddichte Handschuhe von Tchibo (ganz ok)
Thermofleece Jacke von Tchibo (ziemlich warm 
Regenjacke von Tchibo (Da sammelt sich innen der Schweiss das macht also nur bei starkem Regen sinn son Teil zu tragen. Oder langsahm fahren 

Das Problem bei Discountartikeln ist halt oft die Schlechte Passform. Optik ist meist auch nicht so gut (ey wenn man als Singel Rad fährt iss das auch wichtig  und die Haltbarkeit sowie Funktionstüchtigkeit ist eher beeinträchtigt als bei Teuren klamotten. Diese kosten aber meist das 2-20 fache...


----------



## Micro767 (6. März 2006)

Ahrtal-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> na, was mich mal interessieren würde...weshalb testen diese ganzen 'renomierten' bike-zeitschriften immer fein die ganzen bike-zubehörteileteile, als auch bekleidungsteile von diversen 'teuren' marken, aber die tchibo und aldi sachen bleiben meist außen vor, wobei die den teuren in der regel in nix nachstehen. gut, sehen zwar nicht so cool aus..aber hey,... ich will mountainbiken und nicht modeln fahren! wahrscheinlich streichen die ne ganze menge an kohle ein von den großen firmen, wodurch die klamotten (u.a.) letztendlich für den endverbraucher auch nicht günstiger werden.
> grüße, markus



Hast Du schon mal eine Anzeige vom Aldi oder Tchibo in einer Bike Zeitschrift gesehen ? 

Das sind keine zahlenden Kunden für die Magazine und das dürfte schon der Hauptgrund dafür sein das diese dann auch sogut wie nie in einen Test auftauchen. 

Letzter Test der mir spontan einfällt sind die Energieriegel vom Aldi ! Apfel und Kirsch haben sehr gut abgeschnitten, besonders Preis/Leistung ! 3 zum Preis von 1 Power Bar oder so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiF (6. März 2006)

Ich kann mich an einen Helmtest erinnern wo ein 8,99 Helm von irgendwem irgendwann in irgeneinem Magazin mitgetestet wurde und nen Preis/Leistungs Tip bekommen hat!
Ich glaube dass das Zeug nicht gestet wird da die Zeitschriften lange vor dem Test die Hersteller zu dem test einladen und falls Feinkost Albrecht und co. angeschrieben werden sollten haben die gerade keine Klamotten im Angebot.
Ausserdem richten sich die Zeitschriften an sportlich ambitionierte Fahrer die eh nie so was tragen würden!


----------



## volleybabe (6. März 2006)

Also ich bin nicht mehr so überzeugt von den Tchibo-Sportklamotten. Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren das Ski-Outfit gekauft, was auch wirklich super ist (außer dass man es auf jeder Piste ein dutzend Mal sieht), aber alles, was danach kam habe ich wieder umgetauscht (Laufbekleidung, Radbekleidung...).

Die Funktionsunterwäsche und die Socken sind super, aber die Sportoberbekleidung taugt nicht viel. Die 
Passformen sind unmöglich und dem Material sieht man seinen günstigen Preis an.

Ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei den Markenklamotten!


----------



## dabadude (7. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Plus gibt's momentan Buffs für 3,99 .
> 
> Riddick



habe mir mal die "pseudo-buffs" bei plus angeschaut und kann sie nicht weiterempfehlen, da die teile 1.) superschwer sind und 2.) eine superfette Naht besitzen. ein buff- oder ein had-tuch hingegen ist ein schlauchtuch ohne naht. und nähte können arg scheuern  , insbesondere wenn es keine flachen sind.

greetz


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Plus gibt's momentan Buffs fÃ¼r 3,99 â¬.
> 
> Riddick



Danke. Super Tipp!

Edit:



> und nÃ¤hte kÃ¶nnen arg scheuern  , insbesondere wenn es keine flachen sind.



Wieso, als Kopftuch fÃ¼r untern Helm oder als Schal, was soll denn da scheuern..?
Schwerer als Original Buff sind die TÃ¼cher, das stimmt! Aber superschwer...?


----------



## dabadude (8. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke. Super Tipp!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



schaue dir die schlauchtücher doch einfach selbst an. unterm helm könnte die naht aufgrund ihrer größe unangenehm drücken ... und am hals könnte das ding scheuern oder fährst du immer mit einem starren und ausschließlich nach vorne gerichtetem blick?  das gewicht eines dieser tücher entspricht bestimmt dem von 2-3 buffs ... für´s motorradfahren mögen die teile sich eignen, für´s biken muss halt jeder selber wissen was er sich drüberzieht (oder auch nicht )... übrigens hat der roseversand momentan einige buffs als "topangebote im märz" im webshop, kosten zwar 8 euro , die sind jedoch im vergleich mit den plus tüchern ihren preis wert. aber das muß jeder selbst wissen.

gruzzzz


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

dabadude schrieb:
			
		

> [...] oder fährst du immer mit einem starren und ausschließlich nach vorne gerichtetem blick?



...bin vor Angst immer wie erstarrt...!  

Mal sehen, ich hab' mir jetzt so ein Teil geholt. 
Zur Not kann ich's auf'm Mopped als Halstuch anziehen...
Für 3,99...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dabadude (8. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin vor Angst immer wie erstarrt...!
> 
> Mal sehen, ich hab' mir jetzt so ein Teil geholt.
> Zur Not kann ich's auf'm Mopped als Halstuch anziehen...
> Für 3,99...



hehehe , für den hals ist das teil immer noch besser als ein gewöhnlicher schal ...  check´s einfach mal aus und berichte ...

viele grüße


----------



## Didi123 (8. März 2006)

dabadude schrieb:
			
		

> [...]das gewicht eines dieser tücher entspricht bestimmt dem von 2-3 buffs ... [...]



Also das hat mich jetzt doch interessiert:

Original Buff: 35 g
Plus Tuch: 50 g

...gewogen mit TCM Waage


----------



## Will67 (9. März 2006)

LIDL macht ab 16.03. auch mit:

http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20060316.index.ar24


----------



## dabadude (9. März 2006)

Didi123 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das hat mich jetzt doch interessiert:
> 
> Original Buff: 35 g
> Plus Tuch: 50 g
> ...



nun, da habe ich den mund wohl etwas zu voll genommen ... da ich dat dingens im plus ohne einen vergleichs-buff dabei zu haben nur in den händen hielt, basiert die o.g. gewichtsschätzung lediglich auf meinem subjektiven empfinden. ein dank an didi für die erfassung der "tatsächlichen" gewichtsdaten  

mein buff wiegt jedoch nur 32g, gewogen mit einer dr. oetker küchenwaage   messergebnis siehe foto.


----------



## gnss (9. März 2006)

hast du eigentlich eine glatze?


----------



## Didi123 (9. März 2006)

dabadude schrieb:
			
		

> mein buff wiegt jedoch nur 32g, gewogen mit einer dr. oetker küchenwaage   messergebnis siehe foto.



Hab' mich vertan, war eine Soehnle Waage  
Wahrscheinlich ist meiner deshalb 3 g schwerer, weil's der billige Buff vom Stadler ist, vollgedruckt mit Dynamics Werbung, da kann die Farbe schon ein paar Gramm ausmachen...  

(Jetzt ist's aber auch gut mit den Buffs...)


----------



## Hugo (9. März 2006)

warum sachen von aldi und co nicht mitgetestet werden?

ganz einfach....bis die zeitschrift im handel ist und der potentielle käufer im laden steht is das angebot längst vorbei...bischen selber denken sollten die leute hier schon noch, auch wenn einem eigentlich alles vorgebeetet wird wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder.....

btw.
die hochgelobten tchibo-unterhemden sind der letzte rotz...wer meint die würden was taugen hat schlicht und ergreifend noch kein anständiges an gehabt


----------



## karmakiller (10. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> btw.
> die hochgelobten tchibo-unterhemden sind der letzte rotz...wer meint die würden was taugen hat schlicht und ergreifend noch kein anständiges an gehabt



btw: 
ich finde sie super und ich besitze auch Odlo Unterhemden 
na klar gibts da Unterschiede
aber für 5 sind die absolut TOP  (sie sind winddicht und trocknen schnell- was willst du mehr?)


----------



## CarstenKausB (10. März 2006)

Komisch ich fahre auch bei diesem Wetter zum größten Teil mit Billigklamotten und weder schwitz ich mich, noch frier ich mich tot. Warum muß immer alles schwarz und weiß pauschalisiert werden? Größtes Manko ist halt, wie schon erwähnt die Passform.

Jruß,

Carsten


----------



## nenom (10. März 2006)

Taugen die Lidl Klamotten denn was, speziell Radler-Shirt, Fahrradshirt und Fahrradweste?
Julius


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (10. März 2006)

nenom schrieb:
			
		

> Taugen die Lidl Klamotten denn was, speziell Radler-Shirt, Fahrradshirt und Fahrradweste?
> Julius



ist heut der 16.??


----------



## nenom (10. März 2006)

vielleich weiß ja jemand was darüber sowie z.b. bei den tchiboteilen.
Julius


----------



## stay_anonym (11. März 2006)

da das zeug von lidl ebenfalls das zeichen von coolmax trägt, denke ich dass die quali wie bei tchbo ist!!
ich werd mir 2 shirts zulegen, habe noch garkeins.
16.03.2006 8.00 Uhr bin ich am start!


----------



## Hugo (11. März 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> btw:
> ich finde sie super und ich besitze auch Odlo Unterhemden
> na klar gibts da Unterschiede
> aber für 5 sind die absolut TOP  (sie sind winddicht und trocknen schnell- was willst du mehr?)



das sie schnell trocknen.
hab welche aus verschiedenen jahrgängen(2003 und 2004 glaub ich) und die teile trocknen überhaupt nicht verglichen mit anständigen sachen....und die passform...naja, n kartoffelsack macht ne schlankere linie


----------



## Frank_Schwerin (11. März 2006)

NORMA macht auch mit ab dem 15.3. mit Laufklamotten und Bike Zubehör.

http://www.norma-online.de/mitte.php?angebote/06_03_15/


----------



## stay_anonym (12. März 2006)

Plus ist ab dem 16.03 ebenfalls mit von der Partie 
(Quelle: Mutti)


----------



## Themar7 (14. März 2006)

Bei Lidl gibts ab Do nen Bikecomputer mit Höhenmessung. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## RyoBerlin (14. März 2006)

ich halte nix von supermarkt bikecompis nachdem ich mal einen hatte und der keine 3 wochen hielt 

Und was will man mit nem Höhenmesser? 
Solange ich mit dem Rad nicht Fliege iss mir die höhe egal hehe.
Lieber nen Trelock  FC 900 oder so.


----------



## horstj (14. März 2006)

Themar7 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Lidl gibts ab Do nen Bikecomputer mit Höhenmessung. Was haltet ihr davon?


Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Journeyman (14. März 2006)

Du wirst doch wohl in der Lage sein auf lidl.de zu gehen und da selber nachzuschauen.


----------



## horstj (14. März 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst doch wohl in der Lage sein auf lidl.de zu gehen und da selber nachzuschauen.


Du nicht, scheints Sonst könntest Du ja den Link posten.
So ein Ding wirds bei Plus geben. Bei Lidl ist nix zu finden, war wohl eine Fehlinformation.


----------



## Journeyman (15. März 2006)

Doch zu doof den zu finden,gell horsti


----------



## Riddick (15. März 2006)

@Journeyman

Die Mühe hättest Du Dir nicht machen müssen, denn den Compi mit Höhenmesser gibt's beim Plus. 

Ich werd' mir den mal holen, aber diesmal heb' ich den Kassenzettel auf, falls das Teil auch verrecken sollte.  Zum Glück hatte der andere nur 5  gekostet.


----------



## kantiran (15. März 2006)

Ich hatte mir mal so ein Billigteil gekauft, nie wieder.

Hab jetzt den VDO MC 1.0 + der ist wirklich top.

"Problem" ist halt nur der Preis.


----------



## Journeyman (15. März 2006)

@Riddik: der von Lidl sieht aber besser aus.  
Aber selbst den bei Plus hät Horsti nicht gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robse (15. März 2006)

Das mit dem Höhenmesser bei Lidl stimmt schon, nur gibt es ihn nicht überall. Hier im Süden ist er nicht auf der HP, woanders schon. Anscheinend ist er hier nicht verfügbar, außerdem wäre er mir mit 6cm Durchmessser zu groß. Da würde ich, zumindest außerlich, den von Plus vorziehen.

Gruß Robse


----------



## horstj (15. März 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> Doch zu doof den zu finden,gell horsti



der link führt zu nix . gibts wohl nur in ebersdorf.

BTW: hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem gerät von plus (oft gab es die Dinger ja schon im letzten Frühjahr)?


----------



## KaschmirKönig (15. März 2006)

der plus sieht billig und der lidl ******** aus.

vielleicht hol ich mir den aus dem lidl, gibts ja dann morgen


----------



## georg1987 (15. März 2006)

also ich habe die schnauze auch schon voll von diesen billig-artikeln ich habe schon von fast allen diesen läden mal irgendwas gehabt aber alles ging ziemlich schnell kaputt oder zwickte als hätte ich mir ein paar ameisen unter die Kleidung gestopft. Die Radhosen von Aldi und Tchibo waren unbequem hatten die Nähte an der falschen stelle und lösten sich dann auch genau von der naht an auf nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit. Was Bikecomputer von Lidl angeht kann ich auch nur abraten ich hatte mal einen der hat auch mehr seinen Dienst verweigert als sonst was gemacht. Ich weiß nicht genau welches modelljahr das war aber entweder 2003 oder 2004. Also bevor ich mir 5 Hosen von Aldi o.ä. hole kaufe ich lieber zwei oder drei Markenklamotten die halten länger und man fährt bequem und das ist für mich die hauptsache. Zwickende Kleidung ist finde ich das letzte.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2006)

Also ich hab ne Mischung aus Aldi Zeug und Markenzeug - hab aber auch schon viel Zurueckgegeben, da Müll und bin von vielem überzeugt. Die Mischung machts einfach.

Bsp: Regenjacke. 10 Euro. nachdem ich mich mit dem Ding ablegte, war ich froh, keine 150 Euro Colibri benutzt zu haben. 

Regenhose: Schrott. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen.

Handschuhe: Fuer den Preis top, winter wie sommer. Mein Winterpaar ist leider kaputt gegangen, da ich hes mit dem Haustürschlüssel aufgerissen hab 

Trikots: Eiwandfrei. Lauftrikots oder normale Rad trikots.

kurze hosen: Unmöglich.

Winterhosen: Eiwandfrei. Bin ich total begeistert.

Radcomputer: Bin ich begeistert. Mein erster Aldi hielt und hält seit 8 Jahren undw urd gegen den 2. Aldi ausgetauscht. Fehlt nur der Höhenmesser.

Radhelm: Müll

Fahrradbrillen/Sonnenbrillen: Top!

Winterradpullis: Genial. Bullig warm, schnell trocknend. 

Usw...


----------



## Oliver73 (15. März 2006)

georg1987 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich habe die schnauze auch schon voll von diesen billig-artikeln ich habe schon von fast allen diesen läden mal irgendwas gehabt aber alles ging ziemlich schnell kaputt oder zwickte als hätte ich mir ein paar ameisen unter die Kleidung gestopft. Die Radhosen von Aldi und Tchibo waren unbequem hatten die Nähte an der falschen stelle und lösten sich dann auch genau von der naht an auf nach ziemlich kurzer Zeit. Was Bikecomputer von Lidl angeht kann ich auch nur abraten ich hatte mal einen der hat auch mehr seinen Dienst verweigert als sonst was gemacht. Ich weiß nicht genau welches modelljahr das war aber entweder 2003 oder 2004. Also bevor ich mir 5 Hosen von Aldi o.ä. hole kaufe ich lieber zwei oder drei Markenklamotten die halten länger und man fährt bequem und das ist für mich die hauptsache. Zwickende Kleidung ist finde ich das letzte.




Deswegen ist das ja auch eine freie Marktwirtschaft, jeder kann das kaufen was er möchte, auch aufs Risiko eine Fehlinvestition zu tätigen. 

Nachdem aber die Läden zumindest bei Aldi und Lidl an solchen Aktionstagen immer randvoll sind und Mütter und Väter die Hemden, Hosen Helme gleich im Dutzendpack an die Kasse tragen und sich am Wühltisch gegenseitig die Sachen aus der Hand reissen.....

Solange sich das Zeug verkauft werden die Discounter am Konzept und der Qualität nichts ändern. Die Zielgruppe ist ja vermutlich auch nicht die des Vielfahrers.


----------



## Riddick (15. März 2006)

Journeyman schrieb:
			
		

> @Riddik: der von Lidl sieht aber besser aus.


Den scheint's bei mir in der Gegend gar nicht zu geben, denn ich bekomm' keinen angezeigt.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. März 2006)

Tja, was vielfahrer angeht, gibt es auch hier im Forum Leute, die Tchibo und Co tragen und dennoch tausende KM im Jahr aufm Bike sitzen. 

Wenn ich an Meine Windweste denke, die irgendwie identisch mit dem Gore Pedant aussieht: Die hatte ic h 3/4 im Jahr immer an. Und das bei ca 1h / Tag MTB


----------



## jtclark (16. März 2006)

Moin,

ich weis gar nicht wo das Problem liegt erfahrungsgemäß ist es ja nun so, die Leute, die sagen nie würde ich Aldi oder Lidl tragen stehen pünktlich um Acht bei einem von beiden vor der Tür!   

Ich bin letztes Jahr 4.500 km mit aldi und Tchibo gefahren nur die Hose hab ich gegen Marke getauscht!


gruss jt


----------



## Mountain77 (16. März 2006)

Ich habe nur noch wenige Sachen vonTchibo und Co. Gerade jetzt im Winter habe ich gemerkt was gute Klamotten wert sind. Die Qualität der Nähte und Stoffe ist bei den meisten Markenklamotten einfach besser. Ich habe mir jetzt einige Sachen im Winterschlußverkauf geholt...z.B. nen Gore Langarmtrikot und eine Gonso-Winterhose... ca 50% runtergesetzt. Bin super zufrieden mit der Ware. Vorher habe ich über ebay ersteigerte Nalini Basic Wintersachen getragen. Keine schlechte Qualität aber mit den neuen Sachen können die bei weitem nicht mithalten. 

mfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (17. März 2006)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> warum sachen von aldi und co nicht mitgetestet werden?
> 
> ganz einfach....bis die zeitschrift im handel ist und der potentielle käufer im laden steht is das angebot längst vorbei...bischen selber denken sollten die leute hier schon noch, auch wenn einem eigentlich alles vorgebeetet wird wieder und wieder und wieder und wieder.....



hey, hugo...zum thema denken...was du da schreibst leuchtet mir nicht so ganz ein. denn die teile, die zwar nur temporär im angebot sind kommen ja jedes jahr wieder, so dass ein test derselbigen durchaus mal interessant wäre. und solch ein test würde sich ja nicht einzig und allein auf die low-budget-klamotten beziehen, sondern wären nur ein teil des ganzen. also, locker bleiben  
grüße markus


----------



## Robse (17. März 2006)

Ich habe auch mit der Discounterbekleidung angefangen und fahre auch heute noch einiges davon. Meine Winterhose von ALdi z.B. hält bis heute (ca. 2 Jahre) und ist wunderbar. Nur kurze Hosen habe ich mir wg. des Sitzpolsters bessere gekauft. Auch meine Tchibo Softshell-jacke hat bisher wunderbar gehalten, nur bei minusgraden ist sie ein bisschen zu kalt. 
Trikots kaufte ich mit nur aus Design-Gründen auch mal
 andere.

Gruß Robin


----------



## Micro767 (17. März 2006)

Ahrtal-Biker schrieb:
			
		

> die zwar nur temporär im angebot sind kommen ja jedes jahr wieder, so dass ein test derselbigen durchaus mal interessant wäre.
> grüße markus



Dagen halte ich die extremen Schwankungen der Sachen die Verkauft werden !

Im Frührjahr 2004 hab ich die Winterhose gekauft und weils sie ja vom Preis/Leisungs Verhältnis echt o.k. im Herbst gleich noch eine.

Das sind 2 komplett Unterschiedliche Hosen ! 
eine in L und passt 
eine in M und passt auch 
eine davon hat aber recht kurze Beine
das Logo ist ein ganz anderes
die Passform am Hintern ist unterschiedlich

wie soll das in ein Testurteil einfliesen bzw. heute ist sie Top und im Herbst eher ein Flop und Du kaufst sie wegen des guten Testergebnisses.

Ich will die Hose hier nicht schlecht machen ! Beide halten warm und waren echt günstig. Für den Preis bekomme ich keine andere !!! Klar ziehe ich die eine der anderen vor aber beide sind tragbar !

Hab sie ja auch gekauft weil man hier recht viel gutes über die Aldi-Winterhose lesen kann !


----------



## Ahrtal-Biker (17. März 2006)

nun, dann möchte ich nix gesagt haben, das war mir nicht bewußt. das finde ich allerdings auch nicht gerade von vorteil. man sollte doch immer eine linie fahren, um zumindest was die größen betrifft den angeboten vertrauen zu schenken.
gruß m


----------



## gnss (17. März 2006)

zumindest tchibo hat die größen vor einigen monaten angepasst, alles fällt ein wenig größer aus.


----------



## Mountain77 (17. März 2006)

Ein Sonderstest währe trotzdem mal interessant. Aldi, Lidl, Penny, Tchibo etc. gegeneinander.... wenn die tests dabei relativ gut ausfallen hätte die Zeitschrift aber bestimmt Ärger mit ihren Premiumherstellern/ Werbekunden....was sogar fast schon verständlich ist.
Ich habe bis jetzt auch nur einen Dauertest gefunden wo z.B. alternativ Baumarkthandschuhe als gute Radhandschuhe angepriesen wurden.
mfg


----------



## Schwarzwild (17. März 2006)

Die odlo-Träger waren jetzt im Skiurlaub immer diejenigen, die in der Gondel schon morgens nach Schweiss gestunken haben, weil sie sich nur einen Satz Skiunterwäsche leisten konnten für die selbe Summe, für das die Aldi/Tschibo-Käufer zwar nicht ganz so tolle Unterwäsche anhaben, sich aber für zwei Wochen lang täglich einen neuen Satz leisten können.

Ich finde die Aldi-etc. Sportsachen zwar auch nicht wirklich toll, aber manche Teile, die ich nur so beiläufig beim normalen Einkauf mitgenommen gekauft habe, halten länger, als ich ihnen zugestanden hätte; ein paar TCM-Skihandschuhe hat bei mir alle Roeckls und Reuschs an Komfort und Haltbarkeit hinter sich gelassen.
Man muß es nicht mögen, aber auch in Kreisen der Besserverdienenden, oder der Bildungsbürger ist zumindest Aldi schon lange Kult (Lidl geht aber gar nicht: no go!), Plus liegt so dazwischen.


----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. März 2006)

ich bin stolzer besitzer des plus radcomputesr und muss sagen das ich auch hier angenehm überrascht bin. er sieht etwas wertiger aus als auf dem produktbild und lässt sich gut bedienen, hm zeigt er die gleichen an wie der hac4 von meinem kumpel.

jetzt bin cih mal auf die praxiseignung gespannt, bis jetzt war es so das meine discount radcomputer meistens im regen gestorben sind, der hier soll spritzwassergeschützt sein, werden wir sehen.


----------



## gnss (18. März 2006)

Wie groß ist der in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (18. März 2006)

4,5cm x 5cm, die hatlerung ist auch sehr klobig, eine schönheit ist er nicht gerade


----------



## uphillking (18. März 2006)

Bitte an den Forum-Administrator/Betreuer: 

Dringend ein Aldi-Lidl-Plus-Penny...-Forum einrichten !

Diese immer wiederkehrende Fragerei: "Taugt Artikel Sowieso von Aldi-Lidl-Plus-Penny"... nervt !!!!!!!

Kauft euch doch den Schrott! Er kost ja nix !


----------



## gnss (18. März 2006)

Immerhin kleiner als der von Feinkost Albrecht. Ich frage mich, ob die dieses Jahr auch einen Höhenmesser integrieren werden, denn dann würde ich den von Aldi vorziehen. 

Plus schweigt sich auf der Seite über die Funktionen aus, kannst Du die eben aufzählen? Ein Thermometer ist mir recht wichtig.

@über mir: Bist Du beim Onkel Doktor eigentlich wegen Deines zwanghaften Verhaltens in Behandlung? Wenn Dich ein Thread nicht interessiert, dann guck einfach nicht rein.


----------



## Ambientkatz (18. März 2006)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich der Plus-Computer funkmässig mit nicht digital codiert sendenden Pulsuhren verträgt?

@uphillking - Die Thread-Überschrift hier reicht doch. Wenn wir ein Discounter-Forum hätten, würdest du auch dort rumprollen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. März 2006)

Ich trage Tchibohosen..(blaue Einlage)..aus dem Restestore für 5 Euro...da hab ich gleich 6stk genommen...einwandfrei nach einem Jahr....nur das komische label an der Seite pellte ab.

Die Unterhemden lang und kurz in weiss sehen irgendwann schmuddelig aus haben aber immer noch ihre Funktion nach 2 Jahren.

Die Lauf-Jacke von Tchibo fahr ich seit 4 Monaten auf dem bike...die ist 1a

Die Sportsocken lösen sich jetzt seit 2 Jahren in ihre Bestandteile auf...das geht aber okay.

Die Standpumpe ist nach einem halben Jahr kaputt gegangen..Schrott.

Von Aldi hatte ich mal eine Medion-Pulsuhr (blau-silber). Die hat sogar meine Polar M52 überlebt....

Insgesamt gebe ich also persönl. den discounter eine gute Note.  
Die Optik ist aber eine glatte 5-


----------



## looser (18. März 2006)

Hallo, 
also ich besitze auch die Blau-Schwarze Tchibo Laufjacke und die Aldi-Winterradhose, seit 2500 km keine Probleme!
Funktion der Jacke sehr gut, Winddicht und atmungsaktiv, selbiges kann ich auch von der Hose behaupten!
Ach und an die jenigen, die da meinen "Kauft den Schrott", wäre doch net was
konstruktives beizutragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaschmirKönig (20. März 2006)

der hat ein thermometer mit speicherung von tempmin und tempmax, ein barometer mit einer ziemlich aussagelosen wettervorhersagegrafik (eine pixellinie), er kann die "steigung" anzeigen die man gerade bewältigt (daraufwürde ich mich nicht gerade verlassen). ausserdem ist er noch recht fesch blau beleuchtet, das sieht aber auch billig aus, es tuts aber und man kann die daten erkennen. 

Ich würde dem Gerät eine 3+ geben, vorausgesetzt er läuft nicht blau nach den ersten paar nieselregenkm.


----------

